# Spencer lake



## DukeJr (May 7, 2017)

Anyone have any luck at Spencer lake this spring? Looking to take my wife out for her first fishing trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

If you want to catch a bunch of dink bluegill and crappie Spencer is the place to be. The bass fishing can be decent in there too. The weeds are starting to get out of control with this warmer weather. Good luck if you go out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DukeJr (May 7, 2017)

Thanks! Might not be a bad option just to get my wife catching something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you launch a boat there? It was electric only I thought years ago.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes, they changed it to no wake idle only


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

InlandKid said:


> Yes, they changed it to no wake idle only


Ah cool is the ramp decent?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah they are concrete, there's two of them.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

One last question how is the bass fishing overall?


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

I believe Spencer is still electric only....was last week.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

walleyewonder said:


> I believe Spencer is still electric only....was last week.


No it was not electric only last week. It has been any motor, gas or electric, for over a year. Check info before you give it to someone. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/spencerlakewa#tabr4


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I’m going to give it a try. I have a small boat that’s perfect for it. I fished it from shore years ago when it was full of wood and standing trees. Caught allot of small bass but it was fun.


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Spencerlake is not eletric only, I used to think that too. I live 4 miles from there . I’ve seen gas motors in there, I’ve had mine in there


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

ODNR Website says any motor ODNR map says electric only. Might be a good idea to call or email odnr just to make sure.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine and I used to fish it a handful of times a year back in late 80's for bass. Was quite fun before all the seaweed disappeared. We were just talking about Spencer a week ago. I haven't seen it in 20 years. That is a special fun peaceful place as I remember. We drove the bass crazy and vice versa one evening on Jitterbugs. Could have used a flashlight that night.
Rickerd


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Last year there were no signs posted about eletric only. Just no wake


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

It is unlimited hp, idle no wake. No further discussion needed....


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's going to be hard to just idle with my new boat. guess I'll stay away


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

DukeJr said:


> Anyone have any luck at Spencer lake this spring? Looking to take my wife out for her first fishing trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there Friday. The south side is solid weeds. You can launch on west ramp, but you would probably do better picking another lake to fish. Also, most fish are small.


----------



## Spiritbro77 (Jun 6, 2021)

People always bitch about the weeds but the weeds are what makes the bass fishing good. They killed off all the weeds a few years back and the bass fishing sucked. I'll take weeds over a dead lake any day. Back in the late 80's I learned how to catch bass on plastic worms at Spencer. We hammered them. Nothing huge but a lot of nice bass that were fun to catch. If the weeds are back I might have to make a trip up there again.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Spencer needs some sprucing up. Fishing hasn't been that great over there. Been through some trauma over the last decade between the harsh winters, fish kills, amurs, I think they caught some yahoo draining polluted water into the lake, just too many things that hurt it. If you're fishing that area you might be better off checking out Wellington Reservoir, Medina Reservoir, Findlay, or Chippewa to name a few. If dink bluegill is your thing then look no further. Maybe a few channel cats some bass around. Good luck.


----------



## fisherbill (Jun 23, 2014)

I was Concerned about the gas motor thing it was always Electric only. So today I called Coustomer Service for [email protected]. 1-800-945-3543 and they confirmed that Spencer is a No Wake Lake. So you can use your Gas Motor so long as it doesn't make a wake. Which should bo no problem if your idle is set right.


----------

